# pb 13 ultra magnetic grill



## mikeyb128 (Dec 25, 2014)

I just picked up 2 pb 13 ultras from Sonic boom here in Canada. Upon opening the boxes I was surprised to see one of the ultras had the magnetic grill, and one with the pin/cup design. Does anyone know when svs stopped using the magnetic grill? Even my sb ultra had the pin/cup design. Not that it really matters too much. Although I do like the magnetic better, and it hasn't rattled off yet. Just has me wondering if I somehow got a refurb? I guess its possible maybe they don't sell up here and I received one that had been sitting in their warehouse for a while. Thank you!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

We did make a running change to pin/cup, but any changes like that takes time to hit the streets, as the various dealers needs to work through existing inventory. I'm sure your mag sub wasn't a refurb; it was simply one of the last of that type in Sonic Boom's inventory.


----------

